# how long does sterilising solution keep ?



## aftermath (May 2, 2012)

how long does sterilizing solution keep ?

also how many times can i re use my made up sterilizing solution, i am using the VWP Cleaner / Sterilizer

Thanks in advance

also if i sterilize my fermenting bin a week in advance before next batch to start fermenting , is it ok to use right away , or will i need to sterilize it again on the day i add the water/ grape juice e.t.c. ( i have a sealed lid on it to stop it getting dust e.t.c. )


----------



## Deezil (May 2, 2012)

While im not sure about the sanitizing solution you're using, because i just use k-meta... I do know that you'll need to re-sanitize things before you use them again, if its been anything over probably an hour (and that might be pushing it)


----------



## aftermath (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Deezil, i wasnt sure if i could re use the sanitizing liquid over and over again to save money, it could get a bit costly if i was to keep making fresh sanitizer up for every use.

i was thinking of maybe you can re use it once its made up , maybe for a few days ?

i understand now about sanitizing everything just before use and not doing it a few days before, i will make this my rule number one.

i will get there in the end, lol

Thanks Deezil


----------



## Deezil (May 2, 2012)

aftermath said:


> Thanks Deezil, i wasnt sure if i could re use the sanitizing liquid over and over again to save money, it could get a bit costly if i was to keep making fresh sanitizer up for every use.
> 
> i was thinking of maybe you can re use it once its made up , maybe for a few days ?



You're welcome.

I know if you use k-meta (real name, Potassium Metabisulfite) it stays good for months. It doesnt need rinsed, but you shouldnt breathe it either. I'm not sure about the sanitizer you mentioned though.


----------



## Duster (May 2, 2012)

aftermath,
a lot of us put our sani solution in a spray bottle. this way you can give everything a good mist just before you use it and not waste a whole bucket full.
Maybe your already doing this??
I to use a K-meta solution, I mix up about a quart at a time and it keeps well for months as Deezil mentioned.


----------



## robie (May 2, 2012)

I know nothing about the sterilizer/cleaner you are using. For home wine making, a sterilizer may be a bit overkill. I would read up on the directions to determine re-use. Just off the cuff, I would not use the sterilizer, then put that same used solution back in the same container as the unused solution.

To make sure one's equipment is ready for wine making, I would use the sterilizer just before you use the equipment. After the equipment sets for awhile, it can pick up bacteria.


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2012)

Is the sterilizer solution a disinfectant? I know some people think a sanitizer and a disinfectant are one and the same but they are not. A sanitizer sanitizers for that instant. A disinfectant leaves a residue that will continue to work for several hours.

I would check to make sure this sterilizer is not a disinfectant or may contaminate your wine.


----------



## aftermath (May 2, 2012)

this is the sanitizer solution i am using chaps

http://www.the-home-brew-shop.co.uk/acatalog/VWP_400g.html

or here is another link to it http://www.simplynatural.org.uk/acatalog/VWP_Sterilizer_and_Cleaner.html sorry if its against the rules to post these links, please remove if its not allowed.

i cant seem to find k-meta here in the UK

would appreciate any advice on what i am using at the mo...

Thanks


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2012)

aftermath said:


> this is the sanitizer solution i am using chaps
> 
> http://www.the-home-brew-shop.co.uk/acatalog/VWP_400g.html
> 
> ...



LOL, I think we had a language barrier going on, what you guys call a sterilizer is what we call a sanitizer. It is apparently being sold in brew shops so I would think it is safe.

Since you can't get k-meta (this is potassuim metasulfite, maybe you can but just is just not called k-meta) what do you use in your wines to protect them?


----------



## tonyandkory (May 2, 2012)

Deezil said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I know if you use k-meta (real name, Potassium Metabisulfite) it stays good for months. It doesnt need rinsed, but you shouldnt breathe it either. I'm not sure about the sanitizer you mentioned though.




Isn't that the truth ... there should be a warning label on the packages. 
The first time I rinsed a carboy in very hot water then poured in Potassium Metabisulfite solution (K-meta) the gaseous after affect literally took my breath away and I coughed after for a good five minutes. 

works great but ya head the warning


----------



## jswordy (May 2, 2012)

aftermath said:


> this is the sanitizer solution i am using chaps
> 
> http://www.the-home-brew-shop.co.uk/acatalog/VWP_400g.html
> 
> ...


 
I see on that same site you can get Campden tablets, which can be crushed and used in a sterilizer solution.

Get k meta here:
http://www.hopshopuk.com/categories/view/481/wine-making/ingredients/wine-additives

Now, to your original question. I use sanitizer rather than k meta for most of my production uses because it's advised keep-time is longer in solution. A sterilant solution will remain good for up to two weeks, and you can use it over and over.

I confine my reuse to the current operation, but if there is leftover I know I can keep that in a jug for a couple more weeks and it will still be good. If I'm using it to get bottles ready, for example, I will pour a bottle a third full and then shake, then transfer to the next one, shake, and so on. Some is lost each time, and by bottle #16, I will drain it out and start a new pour for the next bottles.

Since joining this forum, I have added the spray bottle of k meta to my arsenal for quick shots. The advised life of k meta solution is pretty short, though, so I would not want to reuse that same solution in a later operation.

Hope this helps.

UNDER EDIT: I suppose that I should stipulate that the advised life may not match actual practice.


----------



## aftermath (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, already i am receiving some first class tips and advice.

One thing i have been doing wrong i think is i have been making enough sterilizer solution up to fill a 5 gallon fermenting bin, then sinking all other equipment ( pipes/hydrometer e.t.c.) into the fermenting bin, hence wasting lots of money when i see now that i can just make up 1 or 2 gallon and that would be enough.

Many thanks guys, i am loving here, and i can see i am going to learn a lot from you all.

i will try to post some pics to let you see how i get on, that way people can give me constructive criticism or good advice.


----------



## olusteebus (May 3, 2012)

It appears that the sanitizer you are using is chlorine based. See

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jim.dunleavy/sterilisation.htm

It is my understanding that chlorine cleaners are not to be used for wine making. Someone more knowledgeable may chime in. 

I use starsan and it will last several weeks easily. And, no vapors and no rinse.


----------



## digitaleye (May 5, 2012)

I agree with olusteebus. I use star-san and its pretty damn cheap. you only need 1oz (30ml) in 5 gal. (20L) annd you can usually find a 32oz bottle of it for under $20 US. Agreed as well regarding keeping some in a spray bottle. Best thing is its no-rinse, just wash with or spray on and let dry. The one you're currently using recommends a wash with water after "sanitizing". 

Definitely don't want to use chlorine based anything around wine-making gear. Chlorine facilitates the growth of TCA (trichloroanisole) or cork-taint.http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/members/olusteebus


----------



## aftermath (May 5, 2012)

i have already used the steriliser on my first 3 wine kits ( first fermentation stage ) i did do many rinses with water to be as clean as possible. 

so do you think i may have ruined my wine then using the sterilizer i previously posted.

i have purchased this http://www.hopandgrape.co.uk/public/detailv1.asp?itemcode=CHE20089862 
since then, and everything has been sterilized using that for the second fermentation stage. It says on the instructions that you dont need to rinse with water with this one.

Thanks for the great advice guys, keep it coming..


----------



## aftermath (May 5, 2012)

ok guys, i just ordered some potassium metabisuphate.

whats the best measure for cleaning / sterilizing ?

i hope my 3 kits will be ok that i used the other sterilizing solutions.

i will use the Potassium Metabisulphite when i come to clean / bottle my wine.

i also believe this can be added as a preservative if i need to keep the wine longer than 6 month , in some wine kits ?


----------



## Flem (May 5, 2012)

Use 3 tablespoons per gallon of water for sanitizing. Use 1/4 tsp every 3 to 4 months for 6 gallons of wine to protect against oxidation.


----------

